# Advice Needed: 2017 Giant Trance vs 2017 Trek Remedy



## Mluisgr81 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. I currently have a trek 4700 hardtail, xc bike with deore components and slx rear derailer, 10x3 30 speed. I plan on keeping this bike. I want to buy a trail bike.
Like many people I assume, I have stuck by looking at one brand, Trek, as I love he bike I have now. I have been eyeballing the remedy for months now, but recently expanded my search. I looked at the stumpjumper, Santa Cruz 5010, and more recently, the giant trance 2. 

I compared the remedy 8 ($3300) to the trance 2 ($2700)
I assume both companies make bikes on par with each other in terms of quality. 
The remedy 8 comes with sram gx components (par with slx/xt?)
The trance 2 comes with shimano slx components.
Both bikes have single chain rings which is what I'm looking for, as I stay in the same range of 10 gears with my current 4700 anyways.
the colors (not biggest deal) on the trance 2 are better imo than the remedy (matte black and white). Also, I'm skeptical on matte paint anyways.
the price difference is huge ($600).
is the remedy 8 a better bike? 
Or is the trance 2 just an amazing deal?
opinions please.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

Note quite an apples-to-apples comparison. The Trek has more travel and a higher-end suspension (fork and shock). It also has a dropper post (love them!), tubeless-ready tires (pisses me off when manufacturers offer a $2,700 build with non-tubeless rubber), and marginally better brakes.

Every time I try to view the geo on the Trance, it takes me to the sizing chart but there doesn't seem to be any additional info. I assume it is probably a little less slack, which is fine, depending on your needs and riding style.

On one hand, I hate Trek for unleashing yet another standard on us (Boost!). On the other, I despise Giant for ****ing over Dave Weagle.

I'm sure both are great bikes. Hopefully, one of the shops will make you a great deal.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Remedy if you have the terrain where you need it. A shorter travel bike could be better. You need to demo on trail for more information.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

The Trek Fuel EX8 is probably a better comparison bike. If you don't need the longer travel (most people don't) the Fuel will be lower price, lighter and a better climber than the Remedy.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

this^^

Unless your terrain is yuuge ad you want to drop 6 foot ladders and big gap jumps regularly. That Trek is super plush and plenty slack.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

The Remedy is definitely a solid trail bike to enduro-ish ride. I have a trance and it is a light xc machine, really comparing apples to oranges. Reign to remedy might be more adequate as far as apples to apples. 

Will you have fun on a Remedy? Yes. Is it a lot to push? Depends. Do you want a bike that can shoot 10' doubles and flat drop 6 footers with a laugh? If this is your ride style then you would have fun on a Reign or Remedy.

Do you pedal through XC rocks and think getting air is super radical (and crazy)? The Trance or Fuel might be for you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm a little biased, got a new Fuel EX8 plus, and from everything I've read, the 17 Fuels are as capable as the older Remedys. Seen a few videos of guys doing some good sized jumps and drops no problem. Of course the new Remedys are even more capable, so as others have said, it depends on how and where you want to ride it. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

If a trail bike is what you are looking for. Get a Fuel. 
You want something that can as said above, do some drops and jumps etc get the Remedy.
both bikes are awesome. I have owned and own a lot of Treks
the Fuel is more of a trail bike that can do a lot. The Remedy is basically a 2016 Slash


----------

